# Charlotte Hurricane Coaster ride in December



## DonChristie (Nov 10, 2015)

OK, since I didn't post for our November ride, I am posting early for our December ride! Come out on December 13th and ride your Vintage/Antique or just plain old Bicycle with us! We meet at 3352 Westfield road in Charlotte at 9 AM and leave at 10AM. All bicycles are welcome but would love to see the old ones! We also have a Facebook page so visit, like and get connected!
www.facebook.com/HurricaneCoaster1941
 Ride Vintage and Ride on!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 5, 2015)

Looking forward to it Don. Anyone else?


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'll be there!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2015)

This will be the first one I miss--in Dayton. OH for two weeks! I'll see you all in January. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 6, 2015)

Gonna miss you two, Shawn! Hopefully the weather will be on our side! You know we will be rolling in January! Gonna do a new location as well! See you then!


----------



## irish1 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'll finally be able to make this one.  See you there.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 7, 2015)

I'll be there in spirit only, have a great time guys.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 7, 2015)

Count me in, Don, but you already knew that...


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 7, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> I'll be there in spirit only, have a great time guys.



Dang it Rob, just for a split second thought you were gonna be here! Haha.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 7, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Dang it Rob, just for a split second thought you were gonna be here! Haha.




Wish I could. Already bored and wanting to ride. Logistically impossible for me. Damn.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 7, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Wish I could. Already bored and wanting to ride. Logistically impossible for me. Damn.



ROADTRIP! We got a bike for you!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 7, 2015)

I appreciate that my friend.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 11, 2015)

Bump it up! Supposed to be 73 degrees sunday! If you aint ridin, you aint livin!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 12, 2015)

Looking good for tomorrow, especially for December!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 13, 2015)

Man, what a great day to be out on the bikes. Super turnout, smiling faces, and people curious about the old bikes.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 13, 2015)

That's awesome frank. What a great day for you guys.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 13, 2015)

You missed a good one, Rob! We had a great time today! Perfect weather and 16 riders!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Man I sure hope the weather is decent for the Jan ride. It sucks missing one of these. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 14, 2015)

Great ride Don, and what a turnout of primo bikes. Weather was perfect, and so are our Carolina Panthers!! 
Hey vintagepaintworx1, does this bike tag look familiar? No. I didn't drill 2 small holes in the rack, but made a bracket out of roof flashing so I could use an existing hole for a reflector. The color and size are perfect! THANKS!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 14, 2015)

jimbo53 said:


> Great ride Don, and what a turnout of primo bikes. Weather was perfect, and so are our Carolina Panthers!!
> Hey vintagepaintworx1, does this bike tag look familiar? No. I didn't drill 2 small holes in the rack, but made a bracket out of roof flashing so I could use an existing hole for a reflector. The color and size are perfect! THANKS!
> View attachment 258221




Looks great, glad to see it went to good use!


----------

